# Jan/Feb 2012 puppy owners, please check in!



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Soooo, now that we are all(hopefully) past the land shark phase, how are you and your puppies doing?

Hans turns 9 months in about a week. I can't believe he is close to one year old!

I am typing on my phone and that is difficult, but I will post a full update when I have access to a keyboard.

He has changed a lot, not only physically but mentally, as well. And I... Well, I just keep loving and being amazed by him every day. I am so glad for the privilege of having him in my life. 

How about you?


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Mine just turned a year a month ago. I had no idea what I was getting into when I decided that I wanted a GSD It has been a learning process, one that I will use on any GSD I get in the future. Mine didn't go through the landshark phase. She did try to bite us, but that ended after about a week. I think that has a lot to do with my other dogs..they continued to teach her what she would have been taught if she was still with her littermates. They all took to each other right away After I got through the potty training phase(this was a nightmare) we were on the same page. Physically she has changed quite a bit and I was surprised at how much black she lost. I'm also sure she is not done changing, I can still see where some tan is coming in. Mentally she has always been smart and eager to learn. Because of this I have continued her education, she enjoys going to school. She is quiet and focused, very rarely barks and when she does I pay attention. When she loves someone they know it. She is good with other dogs of all sizes, cats, kids, people, just everything. I don't know where she came from, but whatever they did they did right. She has the perfect temperament and her nerves are as solid as a rock...we just conquered the only evil thing that existed in her mind..the vacuum Now she follows me around while I vacuum, yep that was our biggest hurdle. I adore her, she is an amazing dog with amazing character. Because of her I will have another GSD. I also feel blessed to have her in my life.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Can you guys post pics with your updates? Maybe a pic of when you first got your pup and a recent photo? Thanks!


----------



## TrentL (May 10, 2011)

We should do the same thing for June July August or something like hat seems like alot of us.

I second photis


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Good, finally having more good then bad days  He listens 90% of the time immediately, I decided to take a break from formal training with a teacher but will doing his intermediate training very soon. I'm currently working on "play dead" with him as his next trick

He's really a fantastic dog and everything I hoped for  Fantastic to train, rock steady personality, and extremely intelligent :wub:

He went through a bit of a bad spell when he hit 8 months, apparently that's when they get their second dose of intense hormones. For a period of a week he became very unruly and too dominate to bring to the dog park, I live with my sister and while he behaved for me even during that time she found him very tough to handle. I had to come to a hard decision and scheduled his neuter for next month, he'll be ten months and I was never planning on breeding him anyways and my contract with the breeder requires him to be neutered by one year. For the sake of peace with my sister I didn't see a point to wait the extra two months. 

As for photos of when he was younger to now

9 weeks










7.5 months










8.5 months with Jazzy


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

Nita is doing great and YEAH we made it throught the landshark phase!!!

She is 8 months old now (1/26 birthday) and we really enjoy her. Our 13 yr old is in charge of her training since Nita is her 4-H dog. They did really well at fair this year - blue in showmanship (junior handling) and a blue and 1st in beginning obedience.

We took September off from formal training classes and are getting ready to start back up in obedience this month. Sabrina is talking about starting her in rally 

Nita had a great day yesterday - she went to the dog park on the beach in the morning and then had a puppy play date with her bff in the afternoon


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Shade, what a beautiful boy! :wub:
gmcwife1- sounds like an excellent program! You must be very proud of daughter and dog!!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Jag said:


> Shade, what a beautiful boy! :wub:
> gmcwife1- sounds like an excellent program! You must be very proud of daughter and dog!!


Thank you 



gmcwife1 said:


> Nita is doing great and YEAH we made it throught the landshark phase!!!
> 
> She is 8 months old now (1/26 birthday) and we really enjoy her. Our 13 yr old is in charge of her training since Nita is her 4-H dog. They did really well at fair this year - blue in showmanship (junior handling) and a blue and 1st in beginning obedience.
> 
> ...


Wow, she's doing awesome!


----------



## TimberGSD2 (Nov 8, 2011)

Miss Milla will be 8 months this week! I cannot believe how much she has grown and changed. Yesterday she helped me paint my chicken coop. They are both now "Fog". 

She is doing fantastic and is coming long nicely in her training. I am just so in love with this smart little girl. Can still be sharky occasionally but more when she's all wound up. I couldn't have asked for a better companion.


----------



## gowen (Nov 4, 2011)

Dolly was born Jan 6th and, to date, has yet to have a landshark phase. She has gone through her "woman" transformation and just finished her first heat last week (thankfully!) which gave us no trouble minus changing pads twice a day. The only changes I've noticed is the day prior to her going into heat for the first time, she was very sweet and cuddly vs. wanting to play. 

She loves to work/learn and loves to play. 

Here is some pic progress:

January (from Breeder)-









Febuary (from Breeder)-









March (few weeks before we got her from Breeder)-









March (on way home from Breeder)-









Our first week (in March)-









Most Recent Pic (Sept 22nd)-


----------



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

Max will be eight months October 14! He is everything I dreamed and hoped for in a german shepherd dog. Thanks to this forum, I got a good one. I researched lines/breeders and how to raise a gsd before I took the plunge. This forum was instrumental in my knowledge that I gained. 

So, Max is doing great! He goes to class two times a week. He has learned dock diving, done a tracking seminar and is going to participate in a conformation show in November, hopefully, with some friends I have met from this forum!! Max got a complement from his "fitness trainer"..she said.."Max has a wonderful temperament and is good looking to boot!"

This month we are having a surge of hormones for sure! He has been really wanting to jump up on us humans, this is new for him. And he pee'd at Petsmart the other day..whoops! He was quite embarrassed himself. Anyway, here are some pictures. Love following the progress of everyones pups.


----------



## Mily (Mar 10, 2012)

Hello 

This is Torque at 7 weeks and at 7 months.
He will be 8 months on the 23rd of this month, dont have any recent pics...


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

Jag said:


> gmcwife1- sounds like an excellent program! You must be very proud of daughter and dog!!





Shade said:


> Wow, she's doing awesome!


Thank you both 

It sounds like we are all doing well and having fun with our pups! 

This weekend Sabrina and I will be at a weekend teen retreat for 4-H so Nita will be staying home with hubby. He has enjoyed taking her for her evening walk lately so it will be fun for them to have some time together 

Of course Sabrina and I will miss her, oh and him :blush:


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

:wild:Bump


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I have to say that Delgado is really getting great at settling in the house. He plays like a maniac outside and in our basement where we play but upstairs and on the main floor he is very calm and I can now watch a whole movie without him running around or shoving toys at me trying to play

His puppy energy is finally dissipating :groovy: 

It's seriously like he has a switch on his brain that goes on and off randomly. He's grab every toy put of his basket and play, chase a cat briefly, grab a bone and chew, then lie down and look around like "wow, who made this mess!" My big lunkhead :wub:


----------



## Kaasuti (Aug 8, 2012)

This is Charlie relaxing in our living room. He is getting big so fast, it's scary!.
​


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

View attachment 21762
Jonas at 8 weeks 2 days old

View attachment 21763
Jonas at 8 1/2 months old


----------



## ohdev (Mar 26, 2012)

Dean turned 8 months old on the 13th c:

Here he is at 8 weeks









Here he is about a week before 8 months









And here he is last night, holding the fort down while I take a shower after he got a much needed bath as well









He's out of the land shark phase but we're still having excitement issues around other dogs while walking. Oh well, we're working on it at least. I would kill for a yard to run him around in before walking, but that's just a down side of living in the city. Overall he's a good boy and he's really beginning to love to cuddle :wub:


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I've been comtemplating a prong for a couple of weeks now, I've been using a halti and it's been great 90% of the time but it can be a struggle when he WANTS to misbehave (mostly around other dogs). I finally found one I liked, a martengale prong so I bought it and tried it out on tonights walk. It was a short one as it started raining hard but he really responded well!

I don't expect it to be a fix all but I hope it will be a big help


----------



## Atticus5 (Mar 28, 2012)

We are right in the heart of adolescence! Atticus and I were at the park today with dogs everywhere to play with and all he wants to do is jump up on me with his muddy paws and scramble between my legs with a big grin on his goofy face. He never used to do this. The other dogs were always much more fun than me I was told that this phase last much longer in GSD's than other dogs. Is this true? :crazy: The pics are of Atticus at two months and eight months.


----------



## Atticus5 (Mar 28, 2012)

I forgot to mention that Atticus was born February 7th.


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

How is everyone with an intact female doing with their first heat?

Nita is in stage one of hers. She was been off her food and kind of blah. She is in her panties and does really well in them - she doesn't try to take them off or anything which is nice! Of course we tease her about being a hipster when they are riding low on her hips 

She has to miss 4-H obedience on Thursday and her other obedience class on Sunday though 

Can't wait to get her spayed soon!


----------



## gowen (Nov 4, 2011)

Dolly went through her heat in late September-early October. It was a breeze. We got her a pair of shorts and lined them with cheap pads from Walmart. Worked great. We only used them around the house and not in her crate. She did not allow a drip to hit the floor.


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

Nita has been very good about wearing her panties. She just looks so sad when we put them on, you know, head down and body in the 'I give up' position!

Husband did say he couldn't believe he was at the store buying pads for his dog :laugh:


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

Piper was born January 16th 2012. She is currently 10 and a half months old. She has been a pretty great dog from the start, I picked her up 2 days before she turned 12 weeks old. Her dad was a blk and red saddle back, with a long coat and her momma was an almost faded looking pattern sable stock coat. There were 2 coaties in the litter a blk/tan female who I considered first and Piper. The rest were all stock coats. There were 11 pups total. I'll start from her being 12 weeks and work my way up to 10 months. 12 weeks, 4 months, 5 months, 6 months, 7 months, 8 months 9 months, 10 months


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

Thank you for sharing the pictures of Piper and her growth!! She is very pretty!


----------



## Cstout (Mar 19, 2012)

> I forgot to mention that Atticus was born February 7th.


Stark was also born on February 7th! He is 9 months now and doing awesome. He was my very first puppy. (I've had dogs, but never a puppy of my own) I am amazed at by how loyal and smart he is. We had a couple of health scares with him, ended up being infections. I never knew that I would love him like I imagine I would a child. He does well with training, he knows many commands. We take him hiking, he has been on four hikes with us this summer. He has his own backpack, raincoat, ruffwear winter coat, and sleeping pad. He got out of his landshark phase right at about 6 months. He is definitely a velcro dog, I can never even shower without a head popping in to make sure I havent disappeared.  He is everything I wanted and so much more. He has become such a part of the family he is referred to as the 'granddog' by both my family and my BFs.

First night home!









First hiking trip 0n the Manistee River Trail ( about 6 months here)









About 3 weeks ago, new backpack and Halti (which is a LIFESAVER!)









Being goofy (Most recent)









He lets us do whatever we want to him hehe


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

gmcwife1 said:


> Thank you for sharing the pictures of Piper and her growth!! She is very pretty!


You welcome! Any chance to show her off ..lol thanks so much for the compliment!


----------



## Cstout (Mar 19, 2012)

Alright guys, everyones puppy should be 11 to 12 months by now. I want to see updated pictures! I want to see how grown up everybody looks. 
Stark is now 11 months 9 (almost exactly)
Here is a most recent pic or two.


















Yes, I brought my baby to see Santa Paws.  Its his first Christmas, so I couldnt resist. The BF was hesitant lol


----------



## chloesmama2 (Feb 18, 2012)

*Chloe*

Chloe will be a year old on the 14th of this month. It is so hard to believe. We went through the Landshark stage, but never went through the teen age that people talk about that they do not listen. She is such a joy. We still have a little issue with chewing on the carpet, but it is only when she is bored. We also had the first heat and it was miserable for her, so we have scedualed for her to be fixed in February. She has had a hard time with Pano as well in her legs so I am hoping this starts disappering as well. Here is a couple of update pictures of our little beauty.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Jonas will be 1 on the 14th too. It is amazing how fast they grow up.


----------



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

Max was born on Valentine's Day Too!! Isnt that soo sweet! I heart my boy! We have set some goals for this year..CGC this spring and BH in the fall. Oh boy!


----------



## gowen (Nov 4, 2011)

Dolly will be 1 tomorrow (jan 6th).


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I can't believe my baby boy who I still call "puppy" sometimes is almost a year old!!










One of his favourite toys, firehouse with a rubber ring


----------



## jzoom (Nov 22, 2012)

beautiful dogs!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Oops the caption should read fire HOSE not house, too late to edit


----------



## TimberGSD2 (Nov 8, 2011)

Shade said:


> I can't believe my baby boy who I still call "puppy" sometimes is almost a year old!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My favorite color AND he has my name! :wub:


----------



## TimberGSD2 (Nov 8, 2011)

Might as well show off Milla! She is 11 months, will be 1 year on February 10th. She is currently in heat but at the tail end of it. I am just so in love with this puppy! She makes me laugh each and every day and I do not do anything alone. 

As regal as one can look while wearing a purple diaper:










I just love her focus, I see this ALL the time:


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Christina, the second photo is awesome! Definitely frame worthy . The first caption made me chuckle


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

ide like to update Piper's pic..she will be 1 yr tomorrow!!
The pics ill add she was just over 11 months  i'll add one or two froma pup as well.

first two are 12 weeks, 4 and a half months and the last few are her at over 11 months


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I thought it time for a check in again 

I found Delgado's becoming more and more serious lately, in some ways I'm happy that the goofy puppy is being left behind but it's very bittersweet as I do love his goofiness 

When on walks it's no longer wander wander sniff sniff look at the tree look at the sky. It's very nice heeling and looking straight ahead, he'll still read "pee mail" when I allow it but now a gentle tug has him moving on without fuss.

Another good thing is his focus has helped me teach him some much more complicated tricks, we're working on cementing old ones using both voice and hand signals and new ones as well. My personal favourite is he does a great "dead dog" where he drops from a sit to a down then slumps over to his side, it's very dramatic and he gets many rewards and chuckles when he does it. It's also very handy for clipping nails that he's very comfortable going on his side with no fuss and he thinks it's fun lol 

His funniest quirk is his "sneak kiss." He'll be sitting or lying down beside me quietly and when he knows I'm not paying attention, mostly when I'm on the computer he'll lunge in quick and give me a big kiss on the face then go immediately back to his previous position. It's very fast and I'm usually left sputtering with laughter as he looks at me with innocent eyes as if nothing has happened. It's a little annoying at moments but how can I be mad at those big eyes 

He's also getting much better about watching where he's going, especially around my sister's little yorkie who is old and blind. He'll come running up the stairs onto the deck then carefully step around Nemo if he's coming through the door at the same time. He'll even allow him to snuggle on his bed with him or the couch and won't move so he doesn't squish him.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Jonas is 18 months old today! It is a milestone for a dog with Congenital Ventricular Tachycardia. I figured I would update his photo on this thread.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

That's a great photo of Jonas, I'm glad to hear he's doing so well


----------

